# Saddle fits my horse but what about me?



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Your heel should be right under your hip- if the saddle puts your leg like it is in the second photo, then it is not the right saddle for you- that's an extreme chair seat. The seat could be a little larger as well; you should be able to fit a hand behind you on the cantle. I do wonder how much of that is caused by pushing yourself back with the way your legs are in the second photo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay..heel under hip.
Soooo I need to take a side shot with heel under hip.
I had a feeling it was....too small. It felt right but then I saw pictures =/


I'm a western rider and have been taught how to sit in a chair seat style....err,yea..found out that is bad.


ohh,i'm so sad.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I am definately not a saddle fit expert at all....so this might not be right at all, but it makes sense in my head. Hopefully someone else will yay or nay it....? Try your stirrups up a hole or two....it might help prevent you from pushing your feet forward like you are now. _

_I am almost more worried about how your helmet fits, then how the saddle fits though._


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Try your stirrups up a hole or two....it might help prevent you from pushing your feet forward like you are now__._


That is the first thing I thought of too. However, I am but a lowly western rider so I don't know anything about properly fitting and english saddle.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay,I will shorten my stirrups  
They are a bit long...
Also tonight I put my heels lined up with my hip and I checked and I had a full hands width of room in the back and front. I will get more pictures. I think that because I am a western rider that my posture is....what english riders wouldn't find acceptable.Naturally I do a "chair seat" when I ride but I am working on it.
I will have to keep this saddle since I just spent $300 on it.

Again i will get other pictures.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and...yea, I know..the helmet.
I needed to adjust it. I was having issues with it and it felt..lop sided because I didn't have it tight enough...I know,BAD!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It looks a little small to me, but not outrageously small. The length of your femur has a lot to do with saddle size, too. the flap should be such that when you are properly seated (and stirrups shortened to correct English length) _your kneecap is aligned with the outermost arc of the flap_, like a radius pointint to that part of the circle. Too small of a saddle would put your* knee* below that point, and too large would put it above that point.
You will definitely want to trash that chair seat. It is a shame that the chair seat is taught in Western riding, as it is as incorrect there as it is in English.
That's a cute , sturdy looking horse, and you are NOT too fat. NO WAY!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

You are actually supposed to be able to fit either a fist or three fingers between your butt and the saddle front and back. A hand is too big. I unfortunately had to find that out the hard way when I was told a hand in front and a hand in back, and I ended up with a HUGE saddle that in no way shape or frame fit me, but because I was in pony club and that was what they said, no one mentioned it looked to big until I had the chiropractor come out and do a saddle fit with my Arabian, and she said that the saddle was way to big for me, forget the horse for the moment. I have since found a better Crosby saddle that definitely fits me better, and fits her nicely. 
That aside, if you shorten your stirrups a bit, and sit up straighter, in a more proper position, I think that saddle actually fits you pretty well. It may be a TAD on the small side, but not enough to warrant trying to find a new one. BTW, I absolutely love your horse. She's so cute. If she goes missing she isn't in my barn .


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> You are actually supposed to be able to fit either a fist or three fingers between your butt and the saddle front and back. A hand is too big. I unfortunately had to find that out the hard way when I was told a hand in front and a hand in back, and I ended up with a HUGE saddle that in no way shape or frame fit me, but because I was in pony club and that was what they said, no one mentioned it looked to big until I had the chiropractor come out and do a saddle fit with my Arabian, and she said that the saddle was way to big for me, forget the horse for the moment. I have since found a better Crosby saddle that definitely fits me better, and fits her nicely.
> That aside, if you shorten your stirrups a bit, and sit up straighter, in a more proper position, I think that saddle actually fits you pretty well. It may be a TAD on the small side, but not enough to warrant trying to find a new one. BTW, I absolutely love your horse. She's so cute. If she goes missing she isn't in my barn .


 

Hey thanks!
I will let me horse know you love her,lol.
She's a doll but kind of like a chucky doll...kind of think she might be planning a way to kill me off sometimes..jk jk..

Anyways, I am going to shorten my stirrups,sit straighter and take pictures.
I was told to get a 17.5 seat but figured a half inch wouldn't be too bad. I will get pictures tomorrow...I know my position is verrry poor. I kind of wish I learned english first that way my posture wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> It looks a little small to me, but not outrageously small. The length of your femur has a lot to do with saddle size, too. the flap should be such that when you are properly seated (and stirrups shortened to correct English length) _your kneecap is aligned with the outermost arc of the flap_, like a radius pointint to that part of the circle. Too small of a saddle would put your* knee* below that point, and too large would put it above that point.
> You will definitely want to trash that chair seat. It is a shame that the chair seat is taught in Western riding, as it is as incorrect there as it is in English.
> That's a cute , sturdy looking horse, and you are NOT too fat. NO WAY!


 
Thank you!

I am going to work on getting rid of my awful chair seat..it does look prettttty bad comparing it to the other riders here with such nice seats!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

This is the saddle seat calculator: English Saddle Seat Size Calculator

It's not so much about the size of your bum, but also about the length of your legs for english saddle. I have more than 3 fingers in my saddle, but still go with 18 size, because I'm 5'8" with long legs. So smaller saddles don't accommodate my legs. On other side someone with bigger back than mine can fit into 17.5 perfectly because of the shorter legs. 

Nice boots. :wink: I have similar I use for trail riding and lessons in winter (as I can stack in 2 pair of socks lol!). I agree with other folks, you need to keep feet under (they are very forward at the moment). Try to seat deep, relax and bring them under you. And please adjust your helmet - the last thing you want it to slide right on your nose when you canter!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Gidget Welcome to the world of English riding.

The correct fitting of an English saddle should be judged in three ways. 
Firstly the shape of the saddle must match the shape of the horse’s back, especially in length and width.
(A very basic test is whether the saddle leaves any mark or bruising on the horse’s bare back.)
Secondly the rider, when adopting the correct English riding posture, should feel comfortable - which normally 
means the seat should be long enough and any knee rolls, should be in the correct location.
Thirdly The saddle is the firm interface between the moving horse and the moving rider and the cut and fit of the
saddle should facilitate for the pair to move in comfort and complete harmony. 

A photograph only shows a static position and it will not show either the viewer or the rider if the saddle suits both horse and rider when in motion. Only a knowledgeable eye - usually that of either the saddle fitter or the riding instructor - can tell you if the saddle suits both creatures - horse and rider - when they are correctly moving together in harmony.

What is imperative is that the saddle allows the rider to adopt at all times the correct riding posture when in motion.

To my aged eyes in your photo,: your leg is at the wrong angle and is too long and as a result your elegant boot pokes out forwards. I suspect that for you to post/rise to the trot correctly then you will have to shorten the adjustment of the stirrup leathers and ride with a bent knee - which may prove initially to be uncomfortable for you. But the muscles will build up with practice. 

I also think the pommel sits one inch higher by the wither than the cantle does at the back- which may be tipping you backwards. 

Also
Your feet hang well below the belly of the horse - you can’t give with the heel an aid/cue to the horse‘s flanks. (Sadly, bless him, your horse can’t do much about that and neither can the saddle).

But your back is straight and upright, your hat is at a jaunty angle and you have a lovely smile. 

DO please talk with your English riding instructor and show him/her your saddle - with you sitting on the horse's back and moving.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> You will definitely want to trash that chair seat. It is a shame that the chair seat is taught in Western riding, as it is as incorrect there as it is in English.


So true. I am always shocked when someone says they have a chair seat because they ride western. :roll: A chair seat is not right there either.

I think this saddle is a little bit too small for you. When you post photos of you sitting in it correctly it will be easier to tell.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think a big part of that comes from most western riders never having "proper" lessons. Add that to the fact that a chair seat is the position most western saddles naturally put you in and viola: western = chair seat.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

A good rider should be able to ride correctly in any saddle provided it fits the horse.

I've never subscribed to the twaddle about saddles fitting riders, yes it might make a tiny incy little bit of difference to an able bodied rider (disabled riders are an entirely different kettle of fish) but not enough to warent all this fuss.

I have ridden in the show ring in anything from a 15 inch saddle to an 18 inch saddle depending on the horse and what ever I've been given as a catch ride. 
Then again I've always ridden in show saddles which have no knee rolls to use to balance your self and no other rolls to hold your leg in position like a dressage saddle does. You are forced to learn to balance properly. Show saddles also have the added advantage that they dont have anything throwing your balance out, nothing shoving your leg forwards or backwards.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

faye said:


> Then again I've always ridden in show saddles which have no knee rolls to use to balance your self and no other rolls to hold your leg in position like a dressage saddle does. You are forced to learn to balance properly. Show saddles also have the added advantage that they dont have anything throwing your balance out, nothing shoving your leg forwards or backwards.


What exactly is a show saddle versus any other English close contact saddle?

I have a saddle. No show saddle and hack saddle. I must have missed the boat on the need for a different saddle all together for showing and how it is some how some other breed of saddle.


I do not think anyone is saying that a person can not ride in a saddle that does not fit them properly. But it is silly to buy a saddle that is the wrong size for you.

Just because someone does something, or even does something successfully, does not make it right. (In other words, just because you have done OK with an improperly fitted saddle does not mean one should not strive to have a properly fitted saddle for their use with their horse.)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

tinyliny said:


> You will definitely want to trash that chair seat. It is a shame that the chair seat is taught in Western riding, as it is as incorrect there as it is in English.


Exactly which discipline in the western world TEACHES chair seat?!?!?!?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Show saddle is something we use over here (The UK) for show ponies and show horses. I don't think you have any classes like ours over there. Over here, like you would use a dressage saddle for dressage and a jumping saddle or GP saddle for jumping, you use a show saddle for ridden showing. I also use mine everyday and for jumping

Basicly it is an extremely straight cut saddle with no or minimal knee rolls, low profile, it is not a close contact saddle. It is designed such that it shows off the horses shoulder perfectly, gives the impession of having a good length on a horses front and does not interfere with the view of the top line of a horse (so they are not deep seated like dressage saddles). 
One can also get working hunter saddles which have a tiny knee roll for you to jump with (and yes I regularly jumped in show and wh saddles too).

This is stan in a working hunter saddle. (excuse my heels, It is a hideous habit of mine that i got into when riding dead to the leg school horses and it has never left me, I am working on it)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay everyone....I am getting pictures tonight! My friend,who rides english is going to help me with my posture...she is giving me some pointers and I am thinking about going to her trainers for help as well. I'm 5'5.5"...people say I look taller but thats my height...I will get my body in the correct position....sorry for using the excuse of western and chair seat...apparently a lot of people I know do not have proper lessons to avoid the chair seat.I have never been corrected for it.

Anyways, I will get back to you tonight with new pictures and shortened leathers! 
Oh and my helment won't look wonky...I know...it's horrid looking.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay guys. I got pictures last night but I let my sister borrow my card downloader thing so I will get that back this evening =D
I think these pictures turned out better and what a difference it makes to make your stirrups shorter! I posted so smoothly.I didn't feel my legs swinging as much but I am sure they did some since I'm a newb.
In the pictures you guys will also see my new saddle pad I just got in =D I looove it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

PICTURES!

Here we have them!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

It looks like a good fit to me. Your knee falls right where it is supposed to and you have a little breathing room in the seat. I would say it works!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

YAYA!

I ammm sooooooo happy I adjusted my stirrups to where my legs are suppose to be and I feel a lot more balanced and you have nooooo idea how easy it is for me to post..I feel like I'm gliding =D You know I almost put an ad up to see if anyone wanted to trade! I'm SO SO SO happy I didn't...i love this saddle. It's my fav. piece of tack =D


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*hurray for Gidget!*

Your knee when properly aligned shows that the saddle is the correct fit. See how it is in a line that points to the farthest outside arc of the flap?
I am so happy for your happiness! We could use more success stories on the forum.
I bet when you are posting that the stirrup leathers are pinching your calves, no? As soon as you can afford it, get either a pair of tall boots, or paddock boots and a pair of half chaps (my preference for day to day riding) The paddock boots will give you a bit more ankle support , which is appreciated in English riding, and the chaps will protect your lower leg from being pinched, AND look darn cool in the bargain!

I know you will hate me for saying this, but I recommend that your next pad be a quiet one. The saddle is very pretty, you are pretty and your horse has a loud/pretty coloring; so let that speak for itself and don't try to overdo it. Just my opinion . . .


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

lol,thank you for the advice for the pad. Yes, she is a very loud colored horse and loud talking too O.O She never stops talking,I swear. My saddle pad is a bright colorful one. I also have an older green one that i bought along with the saddle. If for some reason I do competitons in the future I will make sure I get a "quiet" colored pad.

Yes, I do get pinched >.<
I'm getting paddock boots for my birthday next month and half chaps!
I am also going to invest in a couple pairs of breeches and won't looked so confused wearing western boots and loose jeans(i usually wear loose fitted jeans while riding but the tight jeans are good to ride in also.

This forum has totally made my day.
When I was told it was a bit small I was bummed out the rest of the night so I rode in my western saddle and a bit of english..lol..now that I know I don't look too big in it I will ride on!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Gidget
There is a website by Theresa Sandin called sustainabledressage.net. It is all about 'dressage' - which is incidentally merely the French word for 'training'.

The writer is very clever and some of what she says you may not yet understand. But the way you sit on the saddle on the horse is very important for your progress. Read what she says - I hope it will help you.


----------

